# Texas Mesquite Festival - Fredricksburg



## Horatio (Oct 6, 2015)

http://www.texasmesquiteartfestivals.com/

So, this is happening this weekend. Kinda snuck up on me but I am definitely gonna try and get there - Saturday, most like.


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks like a good time, except for the Texas part ;-)


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 6, 2015)

I would sure like to make it too. My son lives in Fredericksburg and that's an excellent excuse to visit the granddaughters. Oh wait, ha's right, we're leaving Sunday on a trip through Colorado to see the quakies, so gonna have to pass on this one.


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 6, 2015)

Went last couple years .... Going to try to go Saturday ...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> ... except for the Texas past ;-)



Being the dummy that I am, I'll bite. What does that mean?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 6, 2015)

That was a typo. Read it now.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2015)

Okay lol. Yeah it would be a good jump for you. 5.5 hours for me too so I probably can't squeeze it in this time either.


----------



## Tony (Oct 6, 2015)

Crap! I mean to go to that every year, but never have made it! I've got WAY too much going this weekend, maybe I'll plan better next year. Tony

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 6, 2015)

Come on Tony ... It will all still be there waiting for you when you get back .. I have turning friends from San Angelo and kerrville that will have booths there .... It's worth the trip


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks like a great event with some awesome talent! Would love to go, if it weren't sooooo far from California! Chuck


----------



## Horatio (Oct 7, 2015)

I went a few years ago and was floored. There's a ton of turned stuff, lots of furniture as well. For me it was definitely worth the trip. Weather is supposed to be nice as well and there's always copious amounts of German food because Fredricksburg.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 7, 2015)

Horatio said:


> http://www.texasmesquiteartfestivals.com/
> 
> So, this is happening this weekend. Kinda snuck up on me but I am definitely gonna try and get there - Saturday, most like.


Very cool, I wood love to check that out.... Take lots of pictures (if they let you).....


----------



## David Hill (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes pics would be great!!
Couldn't go due to grandkids coming in for the local festival this weekend (Cuero Turkeyfest)--big parade and all.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 10, 2015)

I didn't take any pics, sorry. It was a little smaller than the last time I went but pretty cool nonetheless. There were a handful of turners - some with some really nice stuff. Talked to a few and generally gathered a handful of inspiration.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Oct 10, 2015)

No prob.
Always next year, will have to watch calendar. Now to get ready for next Market Days in Goliad---have too many things I want to make & no time.


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2015)

I think we all need to do a better job next year of watching the calendar. Tony


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 11, 2015)

Well, I was interested until I followed the link and found out it was *not* a Mesquite BBQ Festival.


----------

